

Incubator Incubator - Making All Your Incubation Dreams Come True - daniel_levine
http://incubatorincubator.com

======
jdp23
Great list of people ... very impressive that Larry, Reid, and Mark aren't
affiliated with them.

------
rickyyean
This event "Incubate 2.0" here is real, and sold out. Some of my friends are
speaking =P <http://startupcause.eventbrite.com/>

------
jkaljundi
They should make the submitted applications available as a shared Google
Spreadsheet.

------
edw519
Ask I2: I don't have a co-incubator. Can I still apply?

Ask I2: We've already launched our incubator. Should we still apply?

Ask I2: We're in a hurry. Can you accelerate our accelerator application?

Ask I2: We want to launch an incubator for start-ups that produce gas pedals
for cars, an accelerator accelerator for accelerators. Can you help us?

Ask I2: Our motto is, "Build something people will apply for?" Will that work?

Ask I2: We want to promote virtual start-ups. Do you think we can encourage
all of our founders to use airbnb for different office space every day? Should
we require that they all get netbooks?

Ask I2: My co-incubator is a cat. If we make it that far, can you assure us
that Toby Huang won't chase him during the interview.

Ask I2: We want all of our founders to become egg yolk profitable by demo day
demo day. What type of incubator would be best for them?

Ask I2: I love incubator news, but I worry that it's becoming too much like
reddit reddit.

~~~
gojomo
Ask I2: I want to start In³ (AKA 'Incubed'), the first Incubator Incubator
Incubator. Can a simple Incubator Incubator like I2 help me? Or should I be
helping you? I'm confused.

Ask I2: I'm starting In^∞ (AKA "Inaninifity", AKA "Ouroborcubator"). We will
incubate everything for infinite leverage and returns. I believe we will soon
have created your universe, so you may already be part of our incubator
offspring. I suppose this isn't really a question. Or is it?

------
raheemm
_Othman Laraki. Advisor

Othman Laraki is a well known microangel (investments of $100 or less) and
advisor to a number of incubators (e.g. BecauseCombinator) and marquee
startups such as AirTensil (the AirBnB for people who own utensils),
KitchenMine (a startup which builds custom kitchens within Minecraft), and the
Like a Boss SNL video._

------
invalidOrTaken
I suspected a joke. Then I read the comments here and was mostly sure. Then I
got rickrolled. Now I am sure.

~~~
jaybol
I'm pretty happy with getting Crystal-Lighted
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeMJOPlK-0E&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeMJOPlK-0E&feature=player_embedded)

------
jcsalterego
Someone get this site running on PyPy.

------
some1else
Isn't this a joke? I remember Jonathan Abrams (Friendster) referring to it in
a TC interview.

~~~
some1else
Whoever is smart enough to downvote should have managed putting the mentioned
facts into Google:

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/historical-perspective-
at-l...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/05/07/historical-perspective-at-least-
this-time-around-we-didnt-have-incubators-for-incubators/)

------
revorad
Got to love those stock photos.

~~~
jaybol
I took a screenshot of contract guy!

------
johnrob
For a moment I thought this was a tool to help you apply to all the different
incubators... the name (incubatorincubator) would be a good one if you
actually wanted to create such a service.

------
vnchr
Yo dawg

~~~
bravura
This comment is a reference to this site:

<http://yoyodawgdawg.com/about>

Essentially, a send-up of the "Pimp My Ride" show, where Xzibiti is always
like: "I heard you like something gratuitously big, so we minified it and
stuck it in your vehicle"

------
sbt
That's it, I'm buying gold. First the Cisco forecast, now this.

------
SwaroopH
Regardless, do watch the baby dancing.

------
abyssknight
I'm sort of annoyed this doesn't actually exist. I need an incubator in
Orlando, FL. Anyone?

------
starpilot
I proposed a human incubator. All it needs is one fertilized embryo.

------
vnchr
ProFounder = MicroAngel

------
rohan037
nice idea idea!

------
moonpolysoft
Amazing. Cue the stampede of aspie HN literalists.

~~~
egabrielova
"We help accelerate company accelerators, so they can help accelerate their
companies faster."

~~~
daniel_levine
<bad pun> So basically they're creating jerks </bad pun>

~~~
iuguy
I prefer to think of it as an iterative accelerator feedback loop.

So that would be circle jerks then.

